# [NFS] Accéder à des dossiers partagés me plante mon ordi

## Picani

Bonjour à tous.

Alors voila mon problème : je veux transférer mes fichiers de mon ancien ordi (2.6.32-gentoo-r7, x86, stable sauf exceptions) sur mon nouvel ordi (2.6.34-gentoo, ~amd64), et pour ça j'ai de suite pensé à NFS. Donc je l'installe en suivant cette doc (http://fr.gentoo-wiki.com/wiki/NFS) sur l'ancien ordi et je ressuis la même doc pour installer le client sur mon nouvel ordi.

Tout ce passe bien, le démon NFS se lance, je monte le partage, et lorsque j'essaye d'y accéder, sa plante, mais pas tt le système, juste le logiciel qui doit l'utiliser (dolphin ou le terminal ds lequel je fais ls -l point de montage). Je rajoute qu'il est ensuite impossible de démonter le partage, et que je dois couper l'alim pr éteindre l'ordi parce que justement il ne veut plus démonter ce partage (mais il démonte bien les partitions).

A la place je transfère mes fichiers via sftp mais c'est moins rapide ...

Voila mon /etc/exports de l'ancien ordi :

```
/home/picani 192.168.0.0/16(sync,all_squash,rw)

```

Et mon /proc/config du nouvel ordi :

```
$ zcat /proc/config | grep NFS

CONFIG_NFS_FS=m

CONFIG_NFS_V3=y

CONFIG_NFS_V3_ACL=y

CONFIG_NFS_V4=y

# CONFIG_NFS_V4_1 is not set

# CONFIG_NFS_FSCACHE is not set

# CONFIG_NFSD is not set

CONFIG_NFS_ACL_SUPPORT=m

CONFIG_NFS_COMMON=y

```

Et aussi, je connais rien de rien à nfs et au partage en général, alors soyez indulgents   :Embarassed: 

Et merci d'avance.

----------

## Ey

Tu peux etre plus precis sur le plantage ?

- Le logiciel qui essaie d'acceder au share part en timeout IO ?

- Il crash ? (Si c'est le cas en le lancant dans une console tu auras peut-etre des messages d'erreur a nous ajouter dans le thread)

Dans tous les cas as-tu des choses dans le dmesg du client ? Dans les logs du serveurs ?

Parce que la en l'etat sauf a trouver quelqu'un qui ai eu exactement le meme probleme ca va etre tres dur de t'aider.

----------

## 22decembre

et si tu faisais le contraire ?

tu lance le serveur sur ton nouveau pc et tu monte des nfs sur l'ancien. Ensuite, via la ligne de commande cp ... ou en dolphin !

----------

## Picani

Tout d'abord merci.

Alors je peux plus tester, mon frère a reprit mon ancien ordi et y a mis Windows 7. Lorsque je disais "plante", c'était plus de réponse, que se soit en graphique ou en console. Mais le reste du système allait bien. Et pour dmesg j'y ai pas pensé.

Sinon je réessayerai dans l'autre sens avec Virtual Box demain.

Je vous tiens au courant.

----------

